# Really Kindle, you're going to make me boot into webOS!?!



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

How in the world can the Android version of the Kindle be so much worse than the webOS beta version?!? Where's my double page landscape? Where's my slick page turn animation?

Bummer...


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

phone version vs tablet version


----------



## redmodel (Oct 15, 2011)

Kindle is running in phone mode on cm7 I believe. I'm guessing we'll have to wait till an ICS portcomes out.


----------



## fyodor (Aug 24, 2011)

It's always interesting to me what people do and don't prefer. I mostly like the more polished webos apps but I really hate the dual-page landscape feature.


----------



## mattman5000 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah I've been thinking the same thing. Every time I start to read something, I'm tempted to reboot to WebOS just for the dual page landscape mode. I think that a new ipad kindle version just came out that has the dual page feature. Hopefully a new Android version is not far behind. (the slick page turn animation is pretty cool too)


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Whelps I just watched a video on YouTube demoing the Honeycomb optimized version. The main menu looks similar to the webOS version, hopefully the reviewer was incorrect when he indicated there was no 2 column view and hopefully Amazon doesn't play this as a webOS and Amazon Fire exclusive feature.


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

Remember that CM7 is Android 2.3, which was made for phones. Most of the apps you'll have are for phones, not tablets. Going to have to wait for them to either trick the market into allowing tablet apps or wait for an ICS port.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Seriously...we're going to complain about not having a page-turn animation?! 

LOL...we are quite the spoiled geeks, aren't we.


----------



## SharkUW (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, does anybody have the tablet version's apk?


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

I disliked the page turning honestly. But only because the animation is so horribly low framerate.

There's another ebook reader, Laputa, in Android that does that pageflip effect and it's nice and smooth. Personally I prefer Aldiko.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Seriously...we're going to complain about not having a page-turn animation?!
> 
> LOL...we are quite the spoiled geeks, aren't we.


My complaint was more focused on the lack of 2 columns in landscape. I never thought I would care about the gimmicky page turn animation but I guess I miss that as well...


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

MathewSK81 said:


> Remember that CM7 is Android 2.3, which was made for phones. Most of the apps you'll have are for phones, not tablets. Going to have to wait for them to either trick the market into allowing tablet apps or wait for an ICS port.


The review on YouTube was the new tablet version of Kindle for Honeycomb and the reviewer indicated it did not support 2 column


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

Is there no other epub/mobi reader in the Android Market that supports these features?


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

there's a million reader apps in the market. this isn't webos where you only have one option!
anyway as posted the ics version will have what you want.


----------



## jaltman (Feb 28, 2012)

Any update on getting two column landscape in cm9?


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

iOS: Lots of Apps, most great quality 
WebOS: Few Apps, most great quality 
Android: Lots of Apps, most terrible quality written by either the work experience kid or some teenager


----------



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

PainToad said:


> iOS: Lots of Apps, most great quality
> WebOS: Few Apps, most great quality
> Android: Lots of Apps, most terrible quality written by either the work experience kid or some teenager


Don't like it? Get out. Nobody asked your opinion.
Seriously though iTrolls seek out anywhere to preach their garbage excessively these days. Sorry to break the news to you but the average experience level of phone application developers is approximately the same on both the iOS and Android market. That is to say, almost NONE of them have any prior industry experience, and develop applications that "work for them" rather than applications that meet the needs of their users. The advantage is clearly WebOS's where until recently, the only developers providing software for the operating system were those who could afford the SDK. (I.E. Seasoned industry professionals, dedicated to serving a small number of extremely well written applications for specific tasks.)


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Xaero252 said:


> Don't like it? Get out. Nobody asked your opinion.
> Seriously though iTrolls seek out anywhere to preach their garbage excessively these days. Sorry to break the news to you but the average experience level of phone application developers is approximately the same on both the iOS and Android market. That is to say, almost NONE of them have any prior industry experience, and develop applications that "work for them" rather than applications that meet the needs of their users. The advantage is clearly WebOS's where until recently, the only developers providing software for the operating system were those who could afford the SDK. (I.E. Seasoned industry professionals, dedicated to serving a small number of extremely well written applications for specific tasks.)


Love how you're calling me a fanboy yet soon as someone states a genuine issue with the Android ecosystem you fly off the handles.

The difference is both HP and Apple provide a decent SDK and guidelines, allowing apps to mostly conform to a universal look and have a high level of usability.

Your almighty Google even agrees with my "iTroll" opinion,
http://www.gsmarena.com/google_releases_android_design_guidelines_for_app_developers-news-3665.php


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Xaero252 said:


> Your almighty Google even agrees with my "iTroll" opinion,
> http://www.gsmarena....s-news-3665.php


I would like to introduce to my friend correlation does not imply causation


----------



## jaltman (Feb 28, 2012)

and, while that is all very interesting (except the troll part) , none of it relates to how we might fool the marketplace into giving us the tablet Kindle app instead of the phone app, (or otherwise sideload the apk from somewhere) so we can havve the tablet features.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jaltman said:


> and, while that is all very interesting (except the troll part) , none of it relates to how we might fool the marketplace into giving us the tablet Kindle app instead of the phone app, (or otherwise sideload the apk from somewhere) so we can havve the tablet features.


If the kindle app is anything like the amazon appstore, it will complain and crash if you modify the apk so most likely, that won't be an option. They do a check of some sort with the signed certificate for the app to make sure it wasn't tampered with or anything.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone find a way to get the kindle app in tablet mode yet?


----------

